# Nhà phân phối lắp đặt máy lạnh Daikin cho văn phòng làm việc giá rẻ quận 2



## diem.hlv123 (30/11/20)

*Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin không?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được coi là một siêu phẩm của ngành điện lạnh. Ra đời dưới sự cẩn trọng của công nghệ Nhật Bản cùng kỹ thuật lắp đặt vượt trội của Thái Lan, Malaysia… có thể nói, máy lạnh âm trần rất xứng đáng để có mặt trong vị trí làm mát của không gian.



Tất nhiên, tâm lý khi mua hàng online, đặc biệt còn là mặt hàng điện lạnh, sẽ khó lòng mà yên tâm vào những lời quảng cáo quá đẹp đẽ đến từ thương hiệu hoặc người bán… và nhiều người sẽ tự đặt ra câu hỏi: *Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin không?*








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt_



*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ ĐIỀU GÌ ĐẶC BIỆT ĐỂ TRỞ THÀNH SIÊU PHẨM?*


Lý giải cho sự đẳng cấp của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, có thể nói là do tích hợp được những điều tuyệt vời dưới đây:




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm hco dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ
Xem bảng giá chi tiết theo từng model và công suất máy bấm *TẠI ĐÂY*
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.


*=> Tính năng nổi bật nhất của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin:*



Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có mặt nạ thổi gió theo hướng tròn, 360 độ, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp đưa hơi lạnh đi mọi ngõ ngách trong không gian à đây cũng là nét nổi bật nhất của Daikin, trong khi các hãng khác chỉ có 4 hướng thổi.
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động trong nhiều giờ liền nhưng rất ít khi nào báo lỗi hay xảy ra sự cố, tuy nhiên thì bạn cũng nên vệ sinh, bảo dưỡng 2 tháng 1 lần để máy hoạt động tốt hơn.
Có khả năng lọc không khí tốt, tránh đi được tình trạng bám mùi khó chịu lên người dùng.
Lắp đặt dễ dàng, có thể âm hẳn dàn lạnh lên tường, hoặc nếu tường trần đã đóng thạch cao, bạn có thể biến tấu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ ra ngoài.


*=>Mặt hạn chế của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin:*



Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng liên tục.
Giá thành khá cao so với những thương hiệu khác cùng dòng.
Nhiều model khiến khách hàng hơi khó trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp.
Nhiều nước sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia... nên khiến khách hàng đắn đo
Sử dụng nhiều loại Gas khác nhau: R410a, R32... nên khách hàng không biết nên lựa chọn dòng Gas nào phù hợp nhất







_Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được ứng dụng lắp đặt rộng rãi cho mọi không gian trần_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ RẮC RỐI KHÔNG?*


Cấu tạo của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin gồm 3 phần: dàn nóng, dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió. Là sản phẩm thuộc hệ thương mại (SkyAir), cho nên kích cỡ và khối lượng của dàn lạnh sẽ không quá nặng như các sản phẩm công nghiệp (Packaged). Hay không như máy lạnh tủ đứng, mặc dù là dạng đặt sàn nhưng sẽ có khối lượng như một chiếc tủ quần áo, do vậy mà việc di chuyển hay nâng máy lắp đặt cũng sẽ nặng nề hơn.



Vì vậy mà việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là dễ dàng nhất trong các dòng máy lớn cho kinh doanh, không tốn nhiều sức nên chi phí nhân công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cũng rẻ hơn nhiều.



Vật tư phụ dùng để *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* cũng không quá rắc rối như máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cần thêm hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng. Giá máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cũng thuộc hàng vừa phải, phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng.



=> Đầu tư hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, bạn có thể tiết kiệm được kha khá chi phí đấy.








_ Hình ảnh thực tế dàn lạnh máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_















_ Hình ảnh thực tế dàn nóng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_








_Remote máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có 2 loại để khách hàng lựa chọn là: Điều khiển dây và điều khiển từ xa_








_Hình ảnh mặt nạ thổi gió của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin sau khi lắp đặt hoàn thành_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO THÌ PHÙ HỢP?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin với cách lắp đặt dễ dàng, phong cách làm mát ổn định, khả năng chịu tải cao tốt, mặt nạ thổi gió vuông đồng nhất hòa hợp với mọi trần nhà,… vì thế, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho không gian nào thì cũng đều ổn cả.




Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho những không gian cỡ đại, khắc nghiệt: nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất, hội trường,… => với không gian cỡ lớn này, bạn nên tham khảo thêm ý kiến của tư vấn kỹ thuật viên bên Hải Long Vân để khảo sát và xem xét trước khi quyết định sử dụng nhé!
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho không gian kinh doanh cỡ vừa: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, phòng khám, sành chờ khách sạn,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho không gian nhỏ hơn, hộ gia đình: phòng khách biệt thự, quán ăn, quán trà sữa, văn phòng công ty,…














_Một nhà hàng sang trọng sau khi lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_



*CÓ NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN KHÔNG? ĐƠN VỊ NÀO ĐẢM NHẬN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN RẺ NHẤT?*


Không còn nghi ngờ, *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* chính là siêu phẩm mà bạn cần đầu tư nhanh và ngay lập tức cho không gian. Với những sự ưu việt trong chất lượng, khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ tốt, dễ dàng và tiện lợi trong lắp đặt cũng như bảo trì, vì thế, đầu tư một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là vô cùng cần thiết cũng như xứng đáng đấy.



Hải Long Vân đứng trên lập trường là người có kinh nghiệm, đã từng lắp đặt và nghe phản hồi rất nhiều từ khách hàng sau khi lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin mà đưa ra lời khuyên, có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin không cho bạn. Chính vì thế, ý kiến của chúng tôi không phải là quảng cáo cho máy lạnh âm trần Daikin.



Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho những không gian cần đến với giá máy và dịch vụ lắp đặt rẻ nhất toàn miền Nam. Cam kết chất lượng và dịch vụ sẽ làm bạn hài lòng kể từ lần tư vấn đầu tiên.



*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để kịp thời tư vấn, khảo sát và báo giá nhanh chóng nhất cho bạn nhé!



Ngoài việc là dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý cung cấp các sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi,… với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam. Liên hệ ngay khi cần nhé!

++ Bài viết tham khảo thêm: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


Nguồn link: ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/co-nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-daikin-khong.html


----------

